# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Moodie Tours

## x l ent

The best driver/tours for this side of the island. Very informative for locations and history in the area.
Andrew Moodie 876-404-6396
moodie@gmail.com

Moodie Transportation on Facebook

----------

